# cost of living in adelaide



## microbiologistvarun (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone can you people help me to know cost of living in adelaide we are family of 3. Kid is 2 years old, we do not drink or smoke and normal outins. We will be moving to adelaide soon.
Please help thank you


----------

